# Picture of an Amercian Champion needed for a seminar



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I am writing this to ask for help. I am due to be giving a seminar in South Africa on judging golden retrievers in July and the guidelines ask for the presenter to include a mention of dogs which have a different standard. I would like to put a picture of a cream golden, darker golden UK champion and a US champion to demonstrate the difference in size and colour according to the standard. I must stress that this is not to fault in any way any of the dogs, but just to demonstrate the differences. I would be really grateful if if some kind person would email me a picture of a champion golden in the US. Perhaps best to PM me first. I don't want to use any photo's without permission

Thanks in advance Annef


----------

